# Italian Night in the Relleno House



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Chicken Parmesan
Parmesan Risotto
Roasted Italian Veggies
Caprese and Prosciutto Panino
Zepolle


*Chicken Parmesan*


Preheat oven to 425°
Pound chicken breast out flat, then brine for an hour, remove from brine and dry
Dredge breast is salted flour, dip in egg wash and then dredge in Italian bread crumbs 

Refrigerate for at least a half an hour before cooking, then lightly brown breasts in hot olive oil, about 2-3 minutes per side

Lay in breasts in casserole dish and partially cover with tomato sauce
Then cover sauce with shaved Parmesan and Mozzarella cheeses
Bake for till Mozzarella is melting then hit with broiler to lightly brown the top of the cheese











































*Parmesan Risotto*
Parmesan Risotto



*Roasted Italian Veggies*
Preheat oven to 425°
A mix of small new potatoes, zucchini, Baby Portabellas, Mini Bell Peppers, tomatoes and onions, all chopped into bit sized pieces
Fresh herbs, Rosemary, Thyme and Oregano
Olive Oil
Salt
Roast potatoes only for 20 minutes
Cool and add to rest of veggies, toss in salt, herbs and olive oil to coat
Place in roasting pan and roast till all are tender and maybe a light char on edges























*Caprese and Prosciutto Panino*
Prosciutto wrapped cheese
Layered bites of tomato, fresh basil, mozzarella and Balsamic Vinegar Glace













*Zepolle*
Italian fried pastry (doughnut) traditionally served on St. Joseph's Day


Preheat deep fryer to 375°
2C flour
4t baking soda

2C Ricotta cheese
4 beaten eggs
1/2t vanilla
1T white sugar
1/2t salt
Powdered sugar for dusting


Combine everything but powdered sugar and mix
Fry 1 heaping T at a time till nicely browned, drain well then dust with powdered sugar
Serve warm


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Finale*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a big Italian fan but when I do eat it, it's Parmesan (prefer eggplant Parmesan) but that chicken looks purty dern sporty!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Now I can't stop drooling....thanks,lol.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks absolutely amazing! You can make amazing Italian food as well!


----------

